# Starting Issue



## ragenb (Oct 20, 2009)

I have a 2001 GLE. The past couple of days the car has developed a starting issue. It will fire up right away in the morning and when I leave work. The problem is that if I stop say to go to the grocery store it will not turn over.
If I wait about 1 hour it will fire right up.
Battery is 1 year old starter and alternator are 1 1/2 years old, I also replace the starter coils this summer. The car has 106,600 on it>
Any ideas?
Thanks


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

So cold starts are good, but it wont start if its warmed up?


----------



## ragenb (Oct 20, 2009)

Seems to be the issue. But not every time. It's very random


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

It could be the coolant temp sensor. I'll see if I can dig up some info on testing it.


----------



## ragenb (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks,
Anyway it could be the key/ignition switch?
Just wondering since it is so random.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

ragenb said:


> Thanks,
> Anyway it could be the key/ignition switch?
> Just wondering since it is so random.


If you suspect it might be ignition related, do you hear the fuel pump kick in or any clicks on the starter when it does not start?


----------



## ragenb (Oct 20, 2009)

No sound, all dash lights come up. Its just dead as far as starting


----------

